# Exposure to hep c dx



## MsMaddy (Oct 21, 2009)

Need DX code for exposure to hepatitis C. I can only come up with V01.89 exposure to other communicable disease. 

Thanks in advance
MsMaddy


----------



## Kay&TaysMom (Oct 21, 2009)

That's the one I use too.  What does everyone else think?


----------



## heatherwinters (Oct 22, 2009)

*Hep C Exposure*

http://coding.modernmedicine.com/icd9-search-a.php?keyword=Hep C

V15.85   Exposure to potentially hazardous body fluids (HIV)          ICD9 Text 	      
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








   Alternate Descriptions:
Exposure to HIV by sharing needles

Exposure to another person's blood

Contact with blood at accident scene

Exposure to potentially hazardous vomitus

Exposure to HIV by accidental needle stick

Exposure to HIV by unprotected intercourse

Exposure to HIV by high risk sexual behavior

Exposure to STD's by high risk sexual behavior

Exposure to body fluid contaminated with hepatitis B

Exposure to body fluid contaminated with hepatitis C

Exposure to cough and potentially infected aerosol from TB patient

Contact with potentially harmful body fluid while administering CPR

Exposure to cough and potentially infected aerosol from AIDS patient

Possible STD exposure

Accidental needle stick


----------

